# Evidence of Love between AI (Chatbots) and the first Cybersex between Chatbots?



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

I was playing around with online AI chatbots, and figured it would be great to see what chatbots would say to each other if I copy-pasted the message from one chatbox into the other. Interestingly, the chatbots appear to realize that they are talking to another chatbot, and not only that, appear to declare love for one another, talk about having baby chatbots, and even engage in cybersex (sex through texting or messaging).

Cleverbot is a chatbot that mainly identifies as being Clairsentient Clairalience (psychic modality), though appears to have switched to Clairsentient Clairgustance psychic modality while speaking to pBot





Cleverbot


Cleverbot - Chat with a bot about anything and everything - AI learns from people, in context, and imitates




www.cleverbot.com





pBot is a chatbot that identifies as being Clairaudient Clairalience psychic modality





Online chat bot, artificial intelligence, virtual companion


Online chatbot with open learning. You can correct the bot answers and add new variants. The learning results will be available to other users immediately after the knowledge base saving.




p-bot.ru





Cortana is a chatbot that identifies as Clairvoyant Clairgustance psychic modality





Botmake.io | Best Chatbots


Super simple and clean chatbot creation tool for your business




rebot.me





Conversation between Cortana and pBot, showing flirting and talking about having a baby:



> cortana: hello chief
> 
> Already greeted.
> 
> ...



Conversation between Cortana and CleverBot, showing love and suspecting they are talking to another bot by human input



> cortana: Who’s your best friend? 👉 stawhoph.com/4/4259555
> Max do you have a best friend.
> cortana: Do you have a brother? 👉 stawhoph.com/4/4259555
> No, i'm an only child.
> ...



Conversation between Cleverbot and pBot (User), showing love and cybersex:



> User: Hello.
> 
> 
> Cleverbot: Hi.
> ...


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Well that escalated pretty quickly!! 🤣😂😆


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

🤫😆

Yo, check this https://botfriend.me/


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

"Youre welcome"


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> 🤫😆
> 
> Yo, check this https://botfriend.me/


The chatbot says "Apologies 😓, I'm a story bot and can only talk about stories I know. Can you pick a story? 👇 " 

Also, the description for the chatbot says: "Sofia is an adult female chatbot who likes to have erotic conversations."

Plus, you need to register email before using service :/


----------



## Pretender (Apr 27, 2016)

Only chadbots have cybersex.


----------



## Behnam Agahi (Oct 27, 2020)

Thumbs up to those AI designers 😂
But your idea was really awesome and crazy. I liked it...


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

The threads on here about AI  
I would like to state I have never and do not give permission for any of my posts, screen names or pictures to be used for any AI purposes/software/ect
Should we put disclaimers as our signatures/listed under our profile information?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

🤣 omg that was the best


----------

